

Must see areas/things to do in San Francisco for hackers? - shawnjanas

I am going to be in San Francisco for a few days in February for the very first time. What are some must see areas/things to do for a hacker/programmer.
======
padwiki
I third Mountain View, and the computer history museum. Also, while you are
there, check out Hacker Dojo. If you need a lift anywhere I live a block from
the train station in MV and never mind a quick siteseeing tour.

In the city, check out Tech Shop if you have any maker inclinations.

------
jgeorge
If you're going to head to Mountain View, visit the Computer History Museum.
It's nice to know from whence we all came.

Though the place makes me feel particularly old when I realize how much gear
in the museum is stuff I've worked on in the past...

------
booduh
Union Square. Ride the trolley, and visit The Chancellor (of Sliders fame).
Also, you can visit all the hot new startups on the Mission and in SoMA.

------
sounds
If you can, ride the CalTrain down to Mountain View. There are lots and lots
of places to visit there, including the GooglePlex.

